# Old Crop Corn, beans, livestock and the Chinese



## Vol

Crop prices up due to Chinese buying, but the livestock industry is slowing.....especially hogs.

Regards, Mike

Old-crop Corn Gets a Boost from Chinese Demand | AGWEB.com


----------



## swmnhay

Livestock Industry slowing?Not here.

Seen 6 hog barns being built when went on a parts run.

One Co-op had a meeting wanting to put up 65 hog barns.2400 hd each.

Feedlots are expanding.I know of a few cattle confinment barns going up.

Dairy down the road is expanding.


----------



## Gearclash

Ditto what swmnhay says. Heresay has it that one concrete guy is booked 'til Decemeber on hog barns. Wife's uncle is in the hog equipment supply biz (Hogslat) and says the same thing, that hog barns are going up like crazy this summer. Heresay also has it that there is only a small profit in hogs due to the cost of grain; there is also speculation that it will be difficult to find pigs to fill all these new barns next year.


----------



## swmnhay

Niel,
Also 2 feedmills going up.New Vision is building a feedmill from scratch at Magnolia.And FCS bought the elevator and mill at Lime Creek and are putting in a new mill there.FCS is the one looking for barns.They took over some custom barns that Pro Pig had(Worthington vets)

Cement guy told me also he has all the work he wants close to home.Pig Barns.

I hear Sioux Center feedyard sold for $4.25 M.

Cy


----------



## haybaler101

Heard rumors that Tyson is wanting to add a bunch of pig barns along I64 in S. IN. Farbest foods is building a new turkey processing plant 25 miles from me, a new feed mill 15 miles away and wanting 54 growers to put up 3 60 x 500' buildings each to house 27,000 birds at a time. I am looking into a set of buildings myself.


----------



## Gearclash

> FCS is the one looking for barns


That figures. Well, we can sit back and watch the fun. I'm pretty sure that FCS is short for Farmer's Circus Society (not Cooperative). They have lots of big ideas and even more big fiascos. Behind that feed lot that FCS sold is a small ethanol plant, (started by FCS when corn was $2) and I have heard rumors they might shut down due to lack of profitability.
The general manager of this cooperative is no doubt pushing for more hog barns so they can sell more grain so he can get a bigger check in the end.


----------



## Vol

Vol said:


> Crop prices up due to Chinese buying, but the livestock industry is slowing.....especially hogs.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Old-crop Corn Gets a Boost from Chinese Demand | AGWEB.com


Is the high prices of grains catching up now with the livestock industry....could be. This could affect some expansion that was mentioned earlier in the hog industry.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._what_happened/


----------



## swmnhay

Gearclash said:


> That figures. Well, we can sit back and watch the fun. I'm pretty sure that FCS is short for Farmer's Circus Society (not Cooperative). They have lots of big ideas and even more big fiascos. Behind that feed lot that FCS sold is a small ethanol plant, (started by FCS when corn was $2) and I have heard rumors they might shut down due to lack of profitability.
> The general manager of this cooperative is no doubt pushing for more hog barns so they can sell more grain so he can get a bigger check in the end.


The Co-ops have forgotten why they were started.Bonuses for the manager is not why they were started.Or to get bigger so they think they need more money for managing a bigger Co-op.

Are local Co-op went with New Vision(No Vision) after the manager let his buddy the feedsalesman who was feeding his own hogs rack up 1.5 million in debt,They were thinking of going with FCS also.I thought Fcs was a better Co-op myself.They do have alot better grain bid anyway.It seems like these bigger Co-ops become arrogant!!


----------



## Gearclash

> It seems like these bigger Co-ops become arrogant!!


I think it is a catchy disease!! A few years ago Midwest Farmer's Cooperative (Sheldon - Alton - Orange City - Maurice) got bought by Ag Partners of Albert City. Midwest was a great outfit; no stunts, just take care of the farmer and git er done. Ag Partners started over charging dairy customers for some feed components. Producers complained to the long time nutritionist, who relayed this to the company. This guy was out of a job in no time. Turns out Ag Partners wanted to screw any kind of smaller producer, tick them off, and get them to leave. They only wanted to sell to the big shots, mostly hog and poultry.


----------

